# Indiana Jones IV



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

Is anybody else excited about Indiana Jones IV or is it just me. :bigsmile:

http://www.indianajones.com/community/news/firstday.html


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

I love the Indiana Jones movies, even the second one. 

I get a lot of heat on this when I say it, but I personally think the franchise should have followed the James Bond method (the good parts). By that I mean Spielberg originally said he wanted to do a Bond flick, and Lucas told him "I have something much better..." 

With that in mind, they could have had a movie franchise with a new actor taking the reigns every few years. He's too old now (but really... so is Harrison) but at one time I could have seen Dennis Quaid stepping in, and some people shake their heads at this one, but Brendan Fraiser really showed some Indiana Jones ability and style in the Mummy movies. With the right director, I think he could have pulled it off too after Quaid.

As much as I like Harrison Ford and the Indiana Jones story, his age is making me a little skeptical. At 66 I guess it's all in how they write the story line. Sean Connery was very good in The Rock dispite his age, so if done right, this could be good. Done wrong though, and it could also become a joke like Roger Moore was in the last couple of Bond movies he made.

Right now I'm kind of luke warm about it, but I'll definitely buy it when it comes out on DVD.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I second what Bill wrote. Also, with the advances in special effects, I hope they don't overdo that at the expense of a good plot.

Bob


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree Bob, FX has become a replacement for a good story. Spielberg will hopefully keep things in perspective, but who knows with Lucas.

There was a rumor a year or two ago that ILM was approached and asked if they could make an actor look younger and add muscle... this was a discussion when King Conan was being considered for a green light, so obviously they were talking about having ILM make Arnold look like Arnold again. Hopefully Lucas won't try to make Harrison look young through FX, that would be a disaster. The movie is supposed to take place in the 1950's so it sounds like they are trying to match the year with their aging actor.

I saw the link Jerm posted, and there was only one shot of Harrison on set that I found (I admit I didn't scour the site looking). It looks like they are putting him back in the same clothes and to me that means that Harrison is going to be a 66 year old man running and jumping around and probably beating up guys half his age. 

We'll have to wait and see, but from what I read in a magazine I have everything has been kicked around for this one. There was talk of Karen Allen cominig back, as well as Kate Capshaw. It sounded like one of those Lucas deals where they feel they have to tie up every loose end, and sometimes it's exactly those loose ends that make a movie really stand out.

Jerm, I'm not trying to take your thread in a negative direction. I will be open minded about this installment, especially since I loved the originals so much. I just hope they depict Indy in a realistic way but don't resort to camp and the typical 'self awareness' movies can sometimes have. He's older now, show him with some flaws, but still with the drive and determination that made Indy who he is, now that I would be interested in seeing.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm excited about it. I think they'll work it all out and it will be a good thing.


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

I hear that Shia LaBeouf will be in this new Indy movie -- great news, because he is extraordinarily good in _Transformers_.

The only other time I'd seen him was in _Constantine_, where I wasn't overly impressed. But in _Transformers_ he really shows what he can do.

Definitely a young star with a bright future.


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

I've heard this will be titled "Indiana Jones and the City of Gods" tentatively. Sounds very nice. Very tightly guarded script also.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Yup, I'm dying to see it but as usual won't see it until I buy it. I have grown to hate theaters. I'll have to wait a few more months than most but it will be worth it!


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Darren said:


> Yup, I'm dying to see it but as usual won't see it until I buy it. I have grown to hate theaters. I'll have to wait a few more months than most but it will be worth it!


Right there with you. Haven't been to a OUT to a theater in about 5 years.


----------



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

Yea, Im sure Im going to be seeing it at home. The only movie thats going to get me to the theater this year is the Simpsons Movie (Im a die hard Simpson fan). In the last three years I probably only been to the theater 3 times, maybe not even that many.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I can relate to the previous two posts. No wonder theaters are having a hard time drawing in the crowds; everyone is at home watching the movies. Although, seeing what some people spend on home theaters, it may be cheaper to actually buy one and get a concession stand as a bonus!


Bob


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I love my home theater but the amount of money it cost me to build and buy components it would actually be cheaper to go to the movies once or twice a week. My gear would have cost about $7000 and finishing my basement especially as a theater room would have added a few grand to its construction. Figure $9000 / $11 = roughly 820 movie tickets. That's a movie a week for 15 1/2 years. In the meantime I would have further invested another $2-$4K on new gear in that time span. 

So for me it's not about the price of movie ticket or concession stands, it's impressing the **** out my friends and having lots of toys to play with.


----------

